# Michigan, Lansing Area



## millenniumland (Feb 6, 2002)

I am looking for snowplow subcontractors and sidewalk shovelers for the Lansing Area of Michigan. What I am looking for is 2 or 3 responsible operators with reliable trucks and experience. I am also looking for a crew of 4-8 sidewalk shovelers for work in the same area.

My company has been in the snow removal business since I was 16, (now I'm 26)(Grew up in West Michigan: where all the real snow is) then moved over to Lansing 8 years ago to start my new company. We take care of Condominium complexes and subdivisions and there are over 5,000 co-owners on these complexes. They are picky and snobby, but otherwise very easy to work for.

If anyone is interested in applying, I'd like fo you to either email me at [email protected] or call my cell phone at (517)749-4550.

Thank you,
Kevin Kruizenga
OWNER


----------



## millenniumland (Feb 6, 2002)

*Still Looking For Help*

If anyone is interested, let me know, I am still looking for subs and shovelers.

Kevin


----------

